# Inland Empire century ride.



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Yesterday was the Inland Empire century ride. It was a beautiful day for it. Did any of you ride it? I did not. Still trying to clean out my Uncles house after his passing. 
Now today the wind is blowing. Would not be a fun day to ride this ride. I am glad that it was such an amazing day yesterday.


----------

